# Help needed on travel ban



## rootofallevil (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm living in UAE and I'm from India. That Australian flag came there by mistake.. noob issues 

I haven't paid (to be accurate I couldn't pay) my Etisalat mobile bills for the last four months and total outstanding amounts to roughly aed 4500. These are the bills of couple of iPhones purchased under post-paid bill system. Now they have disconnected both lines because of non payment.

Is there a chance of Etisalat filing a case in my name? I'm prompt with e-life bill payments though and they haven't discoonected it yet. Also I haven't received any call or letter from their legal department so far. They still continues to send my monthly bill in my e-mail. Amount in those bills remains the same..I mean no late payment charges or interest or anything of that sort is not included!

Please help!!!


----------



## rootofallevil (Nov 11, 2012)

Also is it true that if there's case against you then your residence visa can't cancelled?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Sell both the iPhones and pay your bill.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It would depend if they decide to file a police case against you or not.

Pay the bills.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Sell both the iPhones and pay your bill.


+1.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

1. I hope you do the right thing and sell your iphones to pay the bill. You know, they are not essential like food, water or air that you need to survive.

2. Nothing will happen at least officially. This news report should help Phone debts will not lead to travel bans, says TRA - The National


----------

